# Adobe Buildings



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

For anyone wanting a adobe building on their layout or structures that look like concrete this will work for that also.












http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/adobe/adobe.htm


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Great idea!! I bet one could build a 'stone' bridge the same way? 
SandyR


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Yogi for explaining this in detail. 
This is the same technique that Kevin Strong's father pioneered 25 years ago on the Woodland Senic RR. 
Maybe Kevin could post photos of those marvelous buildings.


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

The main problem with 'Adobe' as a building material, is that it constantly tries to return to soil. They used to stucco it to attempt slowing the process down or arresting it all together. There was a mixed result. If the buildings weren't properly maintianed and/or the roof failed, they would deteriorate _very_ quickly. In areas like Solano CA, the Mission (the only sizable building around at the time) vanished completely and became a farmer's field. 

One way one could copy this stuccoing is to paint the foam to look like Adobe brick, then daub a few areas with a thin wax. Then paint on your 'stuccoing. The stuccoing wouldn't stick to the wax and when the piece was dry it could be gently tapped with a piece of wood or tack hammer and the 'stuccoing' would fall away exposing the 'brick' beneath. This shammery was used effectively to a great extent in 'Storybook' style homes during the thirties.

Another thing to keep in mind is that real Adobe buildings have _very_ thick walls. Sometimes two to three feet thick, in large buildings, though more often around a foot or eighteen inches for the average.


----------

